# Kuwait



## exexpat (Jul 7, 2008)

I initially posted this in the international section and it was suggested that I try putting it here. 

I really just need some general info about living in Kuwait, mainly social life and customs, cost of living, any serious pitfalls to avoid...ect'
I've been offered a contract working on Police air support. The job comes with an apartment and transportation so none of that is a factor. 
Any info greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I can help with a little info (hubby works there a bit).

Kuwait can be very hot-and very cold (also has a lot of sand storms)
It is a dry state (no alcohol)
Safe country, but the driving is terrible.
Supermarkets OK 
There are some good souks/markets and tailors around.
There are a couple of water parks.
You are probably best to join a hotel beach club, where you will meet other expats (ie Hilton or Radisson)
I did read on another site, that there is apparently a social rugby club "Kuwait Nomads" in Ahmadi.
Im not sure where you are coming from but 1 Kuwaiti Dinar is worth 13 dhs (UAE), and is worth 3.7 USA $

Hubby thinks (that generally), cost of living (food, transport etc), is very similar to living in the UAE

Hope this helps a little

Hope this helps a little


----------



## exexpat (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3, I wasn't aware of the tailoring aspect. Sounds like I'll be well fed and smartly dressed.
At the moment I'm in the UK but, we'll be moving to Tenerife before I start the contract in Kuwait.


Eric


----------

